# Any vendors with 12mg/18mg juice ?



## ddk1979

Have a list of 54 people (so far) looking for juice with 12mg and 18mg nicotine.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-18mg-vapers.t5257/page-10#post-401900


1. Any vendor with these juice strengths please post the name of the juice and its nicotine content on this thread.

2. Those vendors who are prepared to mix juice per individual request, please also indicate this.


Waiting in anticipation
.
..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Great thread @ddk1979 

First up is Vapour Mountain. They can mix up 12mg and 18mg to order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divan Smit

Good day

We have the following available in 12mg

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/category/e-liquid-international-e-liquid-boosted-85

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/brew-s-brothers-e-liquid-781?category=115

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/category/e-liquid-international-e-liquid-ambrosia-86

Couple of Craft Vapour

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/category/e-liquid-local-e-liquid-craft-vapour-82

Couple of larry's 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/category/e-liquid-local-e-liquid-larry-s-vape-juice-110

Erc

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/cobalt-e-liquid-655?category=108 

As always, free overnight delivery on any order amounthttp://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/cobalt-e-liquid-655?category=108

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Andre

www.complexchaos.co.za stock up to 18 mg of their juice.

Also see www.vapeclub.co.za stocks Vapour Mountain juices up to 12 mg and Complex Chaos juices up to 18 mg. Also Wiener Vape Co juices up to 12 mg. There might be others - I have not gone through them all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Cait

Hi @ddk1979 

We mainly stock 12mg and 18mg juices and all our juices are currently on special for R99 for a 30ml bottle. We stock Liqua in 18mg and Vape Elixir in 12mg. You can see them all on the website

Flavours: 

Liqua 18mg:
Energy drink
Strawberry
Mixed berry
Licorice
Cappuccino
American Blend Tobacco
Menthol
Watermelon

Vape Elixir 12mg:
Awesomesauce
Pink Spot
Black cigar
Pure Tobacco
Plasma Juice
Beetlejuice

Kind regards
@Cait

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Mike

I sell my full range in up to 18mg. Can't say many vendors stock those strengths though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979

Okay, this is starting to look good. Here's a summary of the vendors we have identified thus far:

- www.vaperscorner.co.za
- www.vapourmountain.co.za
- www.complexchaos.co.za
- www,vapeclub.co.za
- www.wienervape.co.za
- www.justvape.co.za
- www.MMMixes.com

Come on vendors, we need to keep this list growing.
.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## ddk1979

bump


----------



## capetocuba

Vape Cartel will have both Eliquid Project and White label in 12mg in stock in the coming weeks. We will have both 30ml & 115ml.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

.
Thanks @capetocuba - adding you to the list.

More good news, @method1 (Mr. Hardwicks) is also prepared to do higher nicotine juices ON REQUEST ... can you imagine DDD at 18mg ... delicious.

The updated list:
- www.vaperscorner.co.za
- www.vapourmountain.co.za
- www.complexchaos.co.za
- www,vapeclub.co.za
- www.wienervape.co.za
- www.justvape.co.za
- www.MMMixes.com
- www.vapecartel.co.za
- www.hardwicks.co.za

Still waiting for @Vapington , @MarkDBN , @Paulie , @The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds and ANY OTHERS.
.
.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

I will be happy to do high nic juices on request thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the efforts @ddk1979 !

Incidentally i did buy DDD from @method1 a while back in 12mg and 18mg
Used the 12mg for the review and still have a tiny bit left
Have the 18mg bottle and havent used much yet. It is glorius!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979

Silver said:


> Thanks for the efforts @ddk1979 !
> 
> Incidentally i did buy DDD from @method1 a while back in 12mg and 18mg
> Used the 12mg for the review and still have a tiny bit left
> Have the 18mg bottle and haven't used much yet. It is glorious!




Mmm, my mouth is watering. Some juices you have to vape with a knife, fork and spoon, they just taste sooo good.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

.
Thanks @Paulie - adding you to the list.

Vendors who stock or mix high nicotine e-liquids:
- www.vaperscorner.co.za
- www.vapourmountain.co.za - select nicotine strength when choosing your juice (online)
- www.complexchaos.co.za
- www,vapeclub.co.za
- www.wienervape.co.za - on request
- www.justvape.co.za
- www.MMMixes.com - on request
- www.vapecartel.co.za
- www.hardwicks.co.za - on request
- www.paulies-eliquid.co.za - on request

.


----------



## stevie g

I know of another vendor but they aren't registered here, am I allowed to post the name?.


----------



## ddk1979

Sprint said:


> I know of another vendor but they aren't registered here, am I allowed to post the name?.



@Rob Fisher , @Silver , @Andre , @Alex - your views/forum policy please.

.


----------



## Andre

@ddk1979, Vapour Mountain has up to 18 mg as an option when buying - so no need for a special request in their case.


----------



## ddk1979

Andre said:


> @ddk1979, Vapour Mountain has up to 18 mg as an option when buying - so no need for a special request in their case.



Thanks @Andre - have edited the post accordingly

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

ddk1979 said:


> @Rob Fisher , @Silver , @Andre , @Alex - your views/forum policy please.
> 
> .



Mention them with pleasure @Sprint - as long as it helps us high Nic vapers. And maybe they will realise they should register

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979

Great news - @Vapington (Northern Craft Vapes) has joined our list.

Vendors who stock or mix high nicotine e-liquids:
- www.vaperscorner.co.za
- www.vapourmountain.co.za - select nicotine strength when choosing your juice (online)
- www.complexchaos.co.za
- www,vapeclub.co.za
- www.wienervape.co.za - on request
- www.justvape.co.za
- www.MMMixes.com - on request
- www.vapecartel.co.za
- www.hardwicks.co.za - on request
- www.paulies-eliquid.co.za - on request
- www.ncvapes.co.za - on request

Thank you to everyone for accommodating the needs of higher nicotine vapers.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kevkev

ddk1979 said:


> Great news - @Vapington (Northern Craft Vapes) has joined our list.
> 
> Vendors who stock or mix high nicotine e-liquids:
> - www.vaperscorner.co.za
> - www.vapourmountain.co.za - select nicotine strength when choosing your juice (online)
> - www.complexchaos.co.za
> - www,vapeclub.co.za
> - www.wienervape.co.za - on request
> - www.justvape.co.za
> - www.MMMixes.com - on request
> - www.vapecartel.co.za
> - www.hardwicks.co.za - on request
> - www.paulies-eliquid.co.za - on request
> - www.ncvapes.co.za - on request
> 
> Thank you to everyone for accommodating the needs of higher nicotine vapers.
> 
> .



http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/ also sell up to 18mg in their own line.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

kevkev said:


> http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/ also sell up to 18mg in their own line.



Thanks @kevkev - adding them to the list.

Vendors who stock or mix high nicotine e-liquids:
- www.vaperscorner.co.za
- www.vapourmountain.co.za - select nicotine strength when choosing your juice (online)
- www.complexchaos.co.za
- www,vapeclub.co.za
- www.wienervape.co.za - on request
- www.justvape.co.za
- www.MMMixes.com - on request
- www.vapecartel.co.za
- www.hardwicks.co.za - on request
- www.paulies-eliquid.co.za - on request
- www.ncvapes.co.za - on request
- www.skybluevaping.co.za - own line/brand
- *www.evolutionvape.co.za* - customize your own juice at the e-juice bar


*Thank you* to all the vendors for accommodating the needs of higher nicotine vapers.
To the vapers of higher nic e-juice, please show your appreciation by supporting them.

.


----------



## Fogmachine

Fog Machine will do 12mg on request.
www.fogmachine.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979

Thanks @Fogmachine - added to the list

Vendors who stock or mix high nicotine e-liquids:
- www.vaperscorner.co.za
- www.vapourmountain.co.za - select nicotine strength when choosing your juice (online)
- www.complexchaos.co.za
- www,vapeclub.co.za
- www.wienervape.co.za - on request
- www.justvape.co.za
- www.MMMixes.com - on request
- www.vapecartel.co.za
- www.hardwicks.co.za - on request
- www.paulies-eliquid.co.za - on request
- www.ncvapes.co.za - on request
- www.skybluevaping.co.za - own line/brand
- www.evolutionvape.co.za - customize your own juice at the e-juice bar
- www.fogmachine.co.za - on request

*Thank you* to all the vendors for accommodating the needs of higher nicotine vapers.


.


----------



## Silver

Thanks vendors for helping us high nic folk out!

And thanks for the efforts @ddk1979 
You are a champion!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike

@ddk1979 I sell up to 18mg on my website, not just by request

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979

Mike said:


> @ddk1979 I sell up to 18mg on my website, not just by request




Thanks @Mike - will edit the list accordingly.

Vendors who stock or mix high nicotine e-liquids:
- www.vaperscorner.co.za
- www.vapourmountain.co.za - select nicotine strength when choosing your juice (online)
- www.complexchaos.co.za
- www,vapeclub.co.za
- www.wienervape.co.za - on request
- www.justvape.co.za
- www.MMMixes.com - select nicotine strength when choosing your juice (online)
- www.vapecartel.co.za
- www.hardwicks.co.za - on request
- www.paulies-eliquid.co.za - on request
- www.ncvapes.co.za - on request
- www.skybluevaping.co.za - own line/brand
- www.evolutionvape.co.za - customize your own juice at the e-juice bar
- www.fogmachine.co.za - on request
EDIT: @Sickboy77 has joined the list - you can pm or email your request.


*Thank you* to all the vendors for accommodating the needs of higher nicotine vapers. 

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

I can do 12 & 18mg juices as well, pm me and I will sort out your nicotine needs

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

Sickboy77 said:


> I can do 12 & 18mg juices as well, pm me and I will sort out your nicotine needs




I knew you were not going to let us down @Sickboy77 - Have edited the list above.
All the best with the new venture - wishing you much success.
After tasting CID (was I supposed to use a spoon? ) I know it's going to be successful.
Keep the quality high and you'll have everyone coming back for more.

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Eish... Network issues, sorry


----------



## YeOldeOke

We have launched our made-to-order All Day Vape collection in 50ml and 100ml sizes.

Nicotine from 0mg to 24mg, at lower levels we accommodate 0.5mg intervals. Pay only for what you use.
Standard base is 70VG/30PG. Base varied on customer request at no additional charge.

Currently there are 2 lines - Parfait and Yogurt Panna Cotta. We will be introducing more lines with time.

Flavours in Parfait line:
Cherry
Lemon
Lychee
Orange
Tropical

Flavours in the Yogurt Panna Cotta line:
Cocolime
Forest Berry
Mocha

50ml prices start at R90 for 0mg and adds R2.50/mg of nicotine.
100ml starts at R150 0mg and adds R5/mg of nic.
Nic used is Prime-Nic. Options selected on-site.

https://e-cig.co.za/product-category/e-liquid/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Our Vaperite range of ten flavours come in 12mg in 10ml bottles at R60 each. Have a bunch of 18mg left over that we will give away for free I'd collected from our Bedford Village shop. Must first check to see if the 18mg is still there. All are 50/50

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979

.
Thanks @YeOldeOke and @Vaperite South Africa. - adding you to the winners list.

Updated list of vendors who stock or mix high nicotine e-liquids:
- www.vaperscorner.co.za
- www.vapourmountain.co.za - select nicotine strength when choosing your juice (online)
- www.complexchaos.co.za
- www,vapeclub.co.za
- www.wienervape.co.za - on request
- www.justvape.co.za
- www.MMMixes.com - select nicotine strength when choosing your juice (online)
- www.vapecartel.co.za
- www.hardwicks.co.za - on request
- www.paulies-eliquid.co.za - on request
- www.ncvapes.co.za - on request
- www.skybluevaping.co.za - own line/brand
- www.evolutionvape.co.za - customize your own juice at the e-juice bar
- www.fogmachine.co.za - on request
- Sickboy77 (info@sickboy77.co.za) - pm or email your request.
- https://e-cig.co.za/product-category/e-liquid/- made to order up to 24mg
- www.vaperite.co.za - - own line/brand


*Thank you* to all the vendors for accommodating the needs of higher nicotine vapers....... 

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

I cater for all needs, ur request is my command

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Sickboy77 said:


> I cater for all needs, ur request is my command



24mg with triple extra shots of menthol @Sickboy77 !!


----------



## Nailedit77

Silver said:


> 24mg with triple extra shots of menthol @Sickboy77 !!


Sure why not

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TommyL

I will happily do 9, 12 and 18mg on request

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

We now also do 30ml 0 to 24mg. in addition to the 50ml and 100ml.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979

.
And things just keep getting better and better - thank you @TommyL , adding you to the list.

Updated list of vendors who stock or mix high nicotine e-liquids:
- www.vaperscorner.co.za
- www.vapourmountain.co.za - select nicotine strength when choosing your juice (online)
- www.complexchaos.co.za
- www,vapeclub.co.za
- www.wienervape.co.za - on request
- www.justvape.co.za
- www.MMMixes.com - select nicotine strength when choosing your juice (online)
- www.vapecartel.co.za
- www.hardwicks.co.za - on request
- www.paulies-eliquid.co.za - on request
- www.ncvapes.co.za - on request
- www.skybluevaping.co.za - own line/brand
- www.evolutionvape.co.za - customize your own juice at the e-juice bar
- www.fogmachine.co.za - on request
- Sickboy77 (info@sickboy77.co.za) - pm or email your request.
- https://e-cig.co.za/product-category/e-liquid/- made to order up to 24mg
- www.vaperite.co.za - - own line/brand
- www.snatchejuice.co.za - on request
- https://alldayvapes.co.za/
- http://vapeguy.co.za/

*Thank you* to all the vendors for accommodating the needs of higher nicotine vapers ....... 

.


----------



## ddk1979

YeOldeOke said:


> We now also do 30ml 0 to 24mg. in addition to the 50ml and 100ml.




Thanks. I think think that's a great idea @YeOldeOke , especially when one wants to try a juice for the first time. 

.


----------



## BumbleBee

Hi folks, The Vape Guy has a few juices in the higher end of the nic spectrum. We generally go up to 12mg but do have a few selected juices in 18mg, if the demand increases we can add a few of our other flavours in 18mg 

As of right now we have in *12mg*:

Splash - Apple
Splash - Cherry Pop
Splash - Strawberry
Splash - Vanilla
Splash - Virgnia Tobacco

Bumblebee's Flavour Fluid - Ice Queen
Bumblebee's Flavour Fluid - Machete
Bumblebee's Flavour Fluid - Kiwichi
Bumblebee's Flavour Fluid - Chelsea
Bumblebee's Flavour Fluid - The King's Breakfast
Bumblebee's Flavour Fluid - Snake Bite

Modern Classics - Milk Tart

and in *18mg*:

Bumblebee's Flavour Fluid - Ice Queen
Splash - Virginia Tobacco

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## KieranD

We still have some 12mg in The E-Liquid Project and White Label ranges

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

I see in another thread the high nic guys mention they don't have much choice in flavours.

We are currently running at 43 flavours and growing. All available up to 24mg.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

